# Dips



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Any new ideas out there? buttermilk herbbacon/onionbacon/ketchupromescohorseradishcocktail sauceremouladeguacamolesalas....fruit based, tomato based, tomitilloyogurt, mayo, sour cream.....


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Jalapeno Ranch, /  Assiago  / Apple Chutney(yogurt base), / Pina Colada(yogurt base)/  Mushroom  and Herb/    If I find any more I will send them. EDB     In some of my dips I use 1/3 mayo and 2/3 sour cream.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A fun variant of jalapeno ranch that Ed mentions is Sriracha ranch. Even Sriracha in Yogurt with some added flavors, say garlic, spinach, artichoke would be pretty good.

Also boiled dressing offers a fun twist on dip base and you can tweak the sourness and thickness more than you can with mayo. Also consider coconut milk instead of the standard dairy. Makes a good curry dip base.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hummos, different citrus, herbage, roasted veg

black bean dip

edamome dip

cannolini beans

*black eyed peas for a southern twist


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 3, 2011)

shroomgirl said:


> Any new ideas out there? buttermilk herb bacon/onion bacon/ketchup romesco horseradish cocktail sauce remoulade guacamole salas....fruit based, tomato based, tomitillo yogurt, mayo, sour cream.....


A cheeseball I like is softened cream cheese mixed with chopped green olives, a little olive juice, fresh garlic, shredded cheddar & crisp chopped fresh bacon. It's a fun cheeseball for everything. At christmas time I made snowman trays out of them Go to your nearest hobby store for a black top hat & carrot nose. Pretzels for the arms & whole cloves for the eyes & buttons. You could do most any season.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

artichoke...greek style with lemon, dillweed, feta, evo

artichoke spinach

artichoke with parm, mayo, garlic

Salsas...anyone want to chime in?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Hummus, technically, is made with chickpeas. But think outside the box, and try the same approach with various other beans (broadbeans are a particularly interesting choice). Or go even go further afield, using avocado or even bananas.

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned seafood dips. Crab is particularly well suited for this, as is shrimp. Variation: Use cooked shrimp as the dipper. For that I like a dip made of softened cream cheese thinned with mayo, minced scallion, Thai sweet chili sauce, and a hint of mustard.

Other condiments and sauces, thinned with appropriate dairy, make interesting dips. Olive salad in yogurt, for instance. Or tapenade in sour cream. 

As part of my fascination with all things Reuben I make a Reuben Dip that's very popular.

And have you ever tried Kate Heyhoe's Spicy Tunisian Sunset Dip? Carrots, North African spices, lemon juice and honey. A little bit of heaven in a bowl.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

banana hummos.....you got me KY....would you please elaborate?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, it kind of stretches the point. Ana Sortun uses things like avocado and winter squash instead of legumes and calls it hummus because of the unctious consistency and mouthfeel. I was just following suit.

Banana dips are more like guacamole, IMO, than hummus. But they're great whatever they're called. For instance, this one from Mary Sue Milliken and Susan Feniger:

*Spicy Banana Dip*

2 tbls vegetable oil

1 yellow onion, diced

1 tsp sea salt or to taste

2 tsp grated or minced fresh ginger root (about 1-inch of root)

2 cloves garlic, grated or minced

1 whol serrano chili, grated or minced

2 bananas, mashed with a fork

2 tbls cider vinegar

4 tbls water

3 tbs chopped cilantro

Heat the vegetable oil in a small pot. Addthe onion and salt and cook over medium heatuntil golden brown. Add the grated ginger, garlic, and serrano chili and cook a minute or two to release the aromas. Add the banana, vinegar, and water and simmer briefly. Remove from heat and cool to room temperature. Stir in chopped cilantro and serve.

When I make this I serve it with toasted pita wedges and fried plantain chips as dippers.


----------

